# PerC Vocals--Answer PerC Topics vocally or otherwise post your voice



## WickerDeer

So...I'm not 100% sure what this thread is for aside from it being for communicating vocally.

It could help translate some of the stuff we read and write about to speech--so that might be helpful for inhibited people.

It could let others hear your voice.

It could let you respond to things verbally, rather than in writing.

All of my vocaroo recordings so far are pretty uncomfortable though--but I hope that with more practice, I might get a better handle of presenting better and monologuing better, which could be useful for explaining thoughts or ideas in speech--and so eventually socializing with people face to face.

This can also be used for voice exercises--like it'd be nice to make my voice less nasally and whiny sounding and more attractive, so it's kind of a whatever you want thread.


----------



## WickerDeer

Here's the thread topic I answered:








Did you have the same personality type (tendency) as a...


So, of course, as little kids we don't have a solid personality, but we show tendencies and preferences. How did you behave as a kid? Do you think you were showing “signs” of being another type? I know I did. I wasn't really different, but I think I was behaving mostly as an ENTP. Maybe I was...




www.personalitycafe.com










__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## littlewyng

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





Ok well if I had just been more patient... lol


----------



## WickerDeer

littlewyng said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok well if I had just been more patient... lol


You could answer one of the posts here if you want--like choose a thread that you want to answer, and then make the message a vocaroo?

I almost forgot to link the thread I answered, and mention the op.


----------



## WickerDeer

Edit: This thread's only been up for seven hours, but I'm going to just leave it in case someone else wants to use it--and do more of my own thing in a more personal vent thread.


----------



## WickerDeer

Edit: I think I'll create a more personal voice diary, blog sort of thread for my own monologues and organization of my own public speaking--and then leave this here in case anyone else wants to use it.


----------



## DOGSOUP

I really like this idea but I also don't want to be talking to myself lol


----------



## passionate

I love this!!! i'd like to join even though im shy, hopefully i manage to get myself to do so sometime, hahahahha!!
Also, @WickerDeer and @littlewyng you both sound so so cuuuute 💕


----------



## Eset

This is me just free-flowing:
Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

Sorry for the popping sounds.

New new recording:
Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

Another recording:
Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

Another one:
Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## littlewyng

@WickerDeer I hope you post more here too, so great!!

@DOGSOUP and @passionate - do it!

@Eset - very interesting- and now we know what an Antarctican accent sounds like. 🤣 

So since going down the rabbit hole is so much more appealing than work projects, I did some googling... Your voice betrays your personality in a split second

And there are a number of articles talking about whether you can get clues about personality from someone's voice and what kind of judgements people make based on it. Then the more interesting part is, can you change certain things about your voice to make people perceive you differently?

A good example that I've researched in the past is Eleanor Roosevelt actually. In the beginning she had this weird accent, very shrill, difficult to listen to. she was shy and afraid of public speaking. She worked on it and tried to improve how she was perceived by working on her speaking tone. I admire her a lot because of her drive to improve in order to have better effect. And she didn't always succeed- even over time you can see some times where her speaking skills were improved and focused and others where she slipped back into the shrill accent looking down and reading her notes. 

Example: 

You can see introversion and difficulty with her mid-atlantic accent, especially in the beginning of her remarks here:





This is an example where she tried to focus on tone a bit better.


----------



## Eset

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## littlewyng

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Squirt

WickerDeer said:


> Edit: This thread's only been up for seven hours, but I'm going to just leave it in case someone else wants to use it--and do more of my own thing in a more personal vent thread.


----------



## eeo

.


----------



## Squirt

WickerDeer said:


> Here's the thread topic I answered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the same personality type (tendency) as a...
> 
> 
> So, of course, as little kids we don't have a solid personality, but we show tendencies and preferences. How did you behave as a kid? Do you think you were showing “signs” of being another type? I know I did. I wasn't really different, but I think I was behaving mostly as an ENTP. Maybe I was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocaroo.com


----------



## Squirt

eeo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Haha, the background sounds like you are hailing from another planet.  Epic.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## WickerDeer

Eset said:


> This is me just free-flowing:
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> Sorry for the popping sounds.
> 
> New new recording:
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> Another recording:
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> Another one:
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


I don't know what to do about the sound quality. It's a bit longer than I intended but it's a response to some of your messages--I just figured I'd respond in voice. 





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## DOGSOUP

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## WickerDeer

Squirt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


I have to say I laughed and giggled quite a lot while listening to your recording because I relate to a lot of what you talked about. Also that sounds like a good insight about people being different too.

I want to try to reply later (because I have roommates and I am replying when I am out on my phone) but I don't think I'll be able to re-laugh in a natural way, so just communicating that in writing since I enjoyed hearing the story and found all of it relatable.


----------



## Meliodas

Here is my first recording:





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Purrfessor

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





Reciting my poem


----------



## Meliodas

As a bonus, here is a brief improvisation I just made up for you guys.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Wellsy

I made a short series of recordings on the Life of Ned Kelly for w uni assignment.
Its pretty rough but theres plenty of my voice to hear even if its a lil slurred at time with my braces.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-602562876%2Fsets%2Fthe-life-of-ned-kelly

I pretty much copied a youtube series to save on time I didn’t have so I could focus on making it in my own words. Then tried to make to sound better with some background music which sadly drags on a bit.


----------



## Worriedfunction

I really like this idea for a thread, so here you go (I've got a blocked nose and bad lungs so my breathing sounds a bit annoying, to me at least):






__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





PS: I still find writing easier for expression.


----------



## littlewyng

Ok you have to post the quote now though. Haha...

these are so cool!


----------



## WickerDeer

Squirt said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


I called spiders insects--but they aren't. And I looked up what I was trying to remember--harvestman spider (but not a real spider an opilione...so still an arachnid).

Also--I forgot, but my grandma used to have me pour salt on snails and I was happy to do it b/c she asked me, and I really didn't know it was hurting them or else I was just really curious about how they got all foamy from it. So there were times when curiosity was sort of in conflict with morality as a young child for sure too. 





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## attic

edit: removed it, had been up long enough


----------



## Worriedfunction

littlewyng said:


> Ok you have to post the quote now though. Haha...
> 
> these are so cool!


Ok here you go: Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Eset

Talking about Perfectionism and the frustrations that come from it:

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder

Sorry for the rain in the background.


----------



## Eset

WickerDeer said:


> I called spiders insects--but they aren't. And I looked up what I was trying to remember--harvestman spider (but not a real spider an opilione...so still an arachnid).
> 
> Also--I forgot, but my grandma used to have me pour salt on snails and I was happy to do it b/c she asked me, and I really didn't know it was hurting them or else I was just really curious about how they got all foamy from it. So there were times when curiosity was sort of in conflict with morality as a young child for sure too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocaroo.com


My opinions on the bug-empathy conversation:

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Eset

Voice and body:

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


----------



## Meliodas

The tale I have recited below is called "The Crucified Priest". It is an example of comic literature from the Middle Ages, and has recently been translated into modern English.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Meliodas

Here is another called "The Beaten Path".





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Dalien

Just sitting on the front porch...





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





...and, to hear my own voice back at me was quite different, I must say.
I was freaking nervous! I won’t even use the loud speaker/intercom at work... 
I get someone else to do that. lol

Thanks, @WickerDeer and everyone else for pulling me out of my introverted shell. 🙂


----------



## Electra

When I tried to vocaroo myself the second time there was a hacking sound and the messege got cut down to about a minute I think. It's probably my new phone again 😏


----------



## littlewyng

Ok trying a poetry one- inspired by @Worriedfunction . This is the Sea Fever poem by John Masefield that I have in my signature.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## eeo

.


----------



## mia-me

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## littlewyng

So for some reason that's exactly what I think the little vocaroo chick at the top of the page sounds like


----------



## mia-me

littlewyng said:


> So for some reason that's exactly what I think the little vocaroo chick at the top of the page sounds like


Awesome! I sound like an anime chick. 😄


----------



## Meliodas

mia-me said:


> Awesome! I sound like an anime chick. 😄


Ara ara


----------



## WickerDeer

I was trying to feel better and relax (because I had a headache today), so I read some articles about archaeology--though one of the articles skipped out in the middle and didn't record. So it was a good experience to learn what is relaxing to talk about and what isn't.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





This was very rambley and rough around the edges but I really enjoyed doing this nonetheless.


----------



## Crowbo

WickerDeer said:


> Here's the thread topic I answered:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the same personality type (tendency) as a...
> 
> 
> So, of course, as little kids we don't have a solid personality, but we show tendencies and preferences. How did you behave as a kid? Do you think you were showing “signs” of being another type? I know I did. I wasn't really different, but I think I was behaving mostly as an ENTP. Maybe I was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.personalitycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vocaroo.com


This thread idea was great. I listened to your recording and enjoyed it very much! Especially your thoughts about bugs. I wish could articulate myself as well as you but oh well. I can still communicate well enough in my writing XD.


----------



## Miharu

mia-me said:


> Awesome! I sound like an anime chick. 😄


You sound unexpectedly adorable.


@Crowbo sounds exactly how I imagined.


----------



## Miharu

I sound different when speaking vs singing. Can’t believe nobody’s posted a cover yet. I’ll do just that. Note that I’m no singer though, I do covers for catalogue purposes—so I know what I can play on my instruments, cause I forget. 

*Speaking*:




__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





*Singing*:
Guitar—Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
Ukulele—Vocaroo | Online voice recorder (don’t pay attention to the lyrics, I definitely guessed quite a bit of it—pretty sure I said southern mow instead of satin doll at some point)


----------



## mia-me

Miharu said:


> You sound *unexpectedly* adorable.


Would this be premised on who I actually am or the ebil persona trolls and splitters have fabricated?


----------



## Miharu

mia-me said:


> Would this be premised on who I actually am or the ebil persona trolls and splitters have fabricated?


Nah, nothing that dramatic. I’m not aware of anything going on about you anyway. It’s only based on the internal voice I hear when I read your posts. The pitch is lower in my head.


----------



## Crowbo

Miharu said:


> You sound unexpectedly adorable.
> 
> 
> @Crowbo sounds exactly how I imagined.


What did you imagine my voice sounding like, in particular?


----------



## Miharu

Crowbo said:


> What did you imagine my voice sounding like, in particular?


I don’t interact much with you, but your posts tend to be light and humorous. In my head, I imagined an American accent, not too high, not too low. Rambley and close to somewhat of an entertainer’s voice—expressive. Pretty good guess, actually.


----------



## DOGSOUP

Miharu said:


> Rambley and close to somewhat of an entertainer’s voice—expressive. Pretty good guess, actually.


yeah crowbo sounds borderline like a voice actor, I'm jealous


----------



## Whippit

Looking for some stimulation this morning, this seems fun. This is mine, just some riffing.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Whippit

@Eugenia Shepherd , I'd have you record the voice message to my false front arms running business any day.
@mia-me Have to agree, your voice is a surprise. Going to have to change that voice I read in your posts in my head.


----------



## mia-me

Miharu said:


> Nah, nothing that dramatic. I’m not aware of anything going on about you anyway. It’s only based on the internal voice I hear when I read your posts. The pitch is lower in my head.





Whippit said:


> @mia-me Have to agree, your voice is a surprise. Going to have to change that voice I read in your posts in my head.


Oh no, don't change that voice. If it's not already such, change your mental perceptions to a deep, masculine voice, preferably like Benedict Cumberbatch or Alan Rickman (RIP, you're greatly missed).


----------



## Whippit

mia-me said:


> Oh no, don't change that voice. If it's not already such, change your mental perceptions to a deep, masculine voice, preferably like Benedict Cumberbatch or Alan Rickman (RIP, you're greatly missed).


Reminds me of an ISTP coworker who reported that in her head she sounds like Darth Vader. It didn't seem like she was joking.

I believe I'll go with Alan Rickman.


----------



## mia-me

Whippit said:


> Reminds me of an ISTP coworker who reported that in her head she sounds like Darth Vader. It didn't seem like she was joking.
> 
> I believe I'll go with Alan Rickman.


Sold, Silas Snape it is!

In my head, I don't sound like anything, moreso just light cadence. This is likely because I rarely think in words.


----------



## Miharu

mia-me said:


> Oh no, don't change that voice. If it's not already such, change your mental perceptions to a deep, masculine voice, preferably like Benedict Cumberbatch or Alan Rickman (RIP, you're greatly missed).


Ha. I’d change _my_ voice to Alan Rickman’s if I could. RIP.


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## mia-me

Miharu said:


> Ha. I’d change _my_ voice to Alan Rickman’s if I could. RIP.


Do you also enjoy gender jamming? It's fun since it makes narrow minded sphincters tighten. What I find really interesting is that the people who least fit the gender role ideal, tend to be the most vehement gender role enforcers. This is so counterproductive, considering how much better they'd feel being themselves by letting go of their self-hatred. Or worse yet, the conscious or unconscious hypocrites who enforce gender roles onto others, while giving themselves a pass.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Idk how to participate here, and it would probably be a huge pain in the ass for me to try to figure it out, despite things like this being so easy for most people.


----------



## Miharu

mia-me said:


> Do you also enjoy gender jamming? It's fun since it makes narrow minded sphincters tighten. What I find really interesting is that the people who least fit the gender role ideal, tend to be the most vehement gender role enforcers. This is so counterproductive, considering how much better they'd feel being themselves by letting go of their self-hatred. Or worse yet, the conscious or unconscious hypocrites who enforce gender roles onto others, while giving themselves a pass.


?

All this because I didn’t expect your voice to sound adorable? You’re reaching too hard and jumping to conclusions.

I hear your voice as almost NPC-like, neither too high nor too low, because you tend to be serious and almost prickly in your posts and that’s about all that I know about you. It was a surprise to me that you actually sound cute irl and the internal voice I was hearing was wrong. That wasn’t a slight against you. Good enough?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I don't fuckin' know how to do this! smh


----------



## Miharu

Ock said:


> I don't fuckin' know how to do this! smh


What part do you need help with?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Miharu said:


> What part do you need help with?


Well I "think" I downloaded my voice from Vocaroo, but I'm not sure if I did. And if I _did_ , then I can't figure out how to upload it.


----------



## Miharu

Ock said:


> Well I "think" I downloaded my voice from Vocaroo, but I'm not sure if I did. And if I _did_ , then I can't figure out how to upload it.


Two ways: record using vocaroo or upload your own file.

Recording from the website is straightforward—click the red record button. When you’re finished, you should click “save and share”— you can copy the link from there (right next to all the social media buttons) to paste here.









Uploading would need you to upload a prerecorded audio file from your mobile/PC—then you share the exact same way, by copying the link.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Miharu said:


> Two ways: record using vocaroo or upload your own file.
> 
> Recording from the website is straightforward—click the red record button. When you’re finished, you should click “save and share”— you can copy the link from there (right next to all the social media buttons) to paste here.
> 
> Uploading would need a prerecorded audio file from your mobile/PC—then you share the exact same way, by copying the link.


Copy? Paste? I still don't get how that shit works.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

@Miharu Nope. Still don't get it.


----------



## Miharu

Ock said:


> @Miharu Nope. Still don't get it.


A YouTube instruction might help. I PM’d you a video. Afraid that’s the best I could do.


----------



## mia-me

Miharu said:


> ?
> 
> All this because I didn’t expect your voice to sound adorable? You’re reaching too hard and jumping to conclusions.
> 
> I hear your voice as almost NPC-like, neither too high nor too low, because you tend to be serious and almost prickly in your posts and that’s about all that I know about you. It was a surprise to me that you actually sound cute irl and the internal voice I was hearing was wrong. That wasn’t a slight against you. Good enough?


Wut? That was my explanation for enjoying gender jamming, in case you could relate and do the same because you too wouldn't mind having Rickman's voice. It was a wild possibility of such, not a presumption of such.


----------



## Miharu

mia-me said:


> Wut? That was my explanation for enjoying gender jamming, in case you could relate and do the same because you too wouldn't mind having Rickman's voice. It was a wild possibility of such, not a presumption of such.


Ah—Apologies. I genuinely thought you got offended by the past posts and were being sarcastic lol. It’s hard to tell one’s tone here sometimes. How ironic that I’m the one who jumped into conclusions.

Enforcing gender roles onto others never made sense to me. Why anyone would care about others and what they choose to do with and how they view their own bodies is beyond me. You do you, I do me. We’re both happy. 

I already have a sliiightly deep speaking voice. Rickman-level is sultry to me, won’t mind it. He could have read me a phonebook and I’d have paid for it.


----------



## mia-me

Miharu said:


> Ah—Apologies. I genuinely thought you got offended by the past posts and were being sarcastic lol. It’s hard to tell one’s tone here sometimes. How ironic that I’m the one who jumped into conclusions.
> 
> Enforcing gender roles onto others never made sense to me. Why anyone would care about others and what they choose to do with and how they view their own bodies is beyond me. You do you, I do me. We’re both happy.
> 
> I already have a sliiightly deep speaking voice. Rickman-level is sultry to me, won’t mind it. He could have read me a phonebook and I’d have paid for it.


No harm, no foul. Peace!

In honor of our dearly beloved, I've donned a new avatar, as a gesture of respect to him, with a tongue in cheek twist.


----------



## Miharu

mia-me said:


> No harm, no foul. Peace!
> 
> In honor of our dearly beloved, I've donned a new avatar, as a gesture of respect to him, with a tongue in cheek twist.


I dare say it’s perfect.


----------



## mia-me

Singing. Tried a couple of personalizations. Forgive the static since I didn't bother to process the recording in any way. And yes, I'm not much of a singer so deal wit' it.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## AnneM

mia-me said:


> Singing. Tried a couple of personalizations. Forgive the static since I didn't bother to process the recording in any way. And yes, I'm not much of a singer so deal wit' it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro











Nooice! - GIPHY Clips


GIFs with Sound - Click here to check out more GIPHY Clips




giphy.com


----------



## AnneM

@mia-me I've had this song running thru my head for weeks. Reminds me of this.


----------



## mia-me

Sorry @AnneM, I've blocked all embeds on PerK because of all the trolls.


----------



## AnneM

Ock said:


> Copy? Paste? I still don't get how that shit works.


Are you like 80 years old?


----------



## AnneM

mia-me said:


> Sorry @AnneM, I've blocked all embeds on PerK because of all the trolls.


Silly, there aren't any trolls on PerC. 😆🤣


----------



## Celtsincloset

DOGSOUP said:


> Me struggling to understand character motivations in Jeff Long's Year Zero (SPOILERS! Nothing major but all things you definitely _could not have seen coming_!! but the plot will remain unclear regardless and I can't really recommend this book anyway):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say LiKE, LIKE.... a LOT. Also yes, he is Some Guy if anyone was wondering.


You know I always thought that one laughing at themselves as they talk was a Fe thing. Interesting.


----------



## Crowbo

Hexigoon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro







__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## DOGSOUP

Celtsincloset said:


> You know I always thought that one laughing at themselves as they talk was a Fe thing. Interesting.


Maybe? (Or maybe it's a malkavian thing.) Socionics at least links animated self-expression to Fe.


----------



## Hexigoon

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro





a totally dramatic reading of the Bee Movie script. (well, the beeginning dialogue parts anyway. I don't have nearly enough alcohol to get through the rest right now)


----------



## Miharu

Hexigoon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a totally dramatic reading of the Bee Movie script. (well, the beeginning dialogue parts anyway. I don't have nearly enough alcohol to get through the rest right now)


You could really do voice acting for a living.


----------



## Hexigoon

Miharu said:


> You could really do voice acting for a living.


You really think so? 😯 I do enjoy voice acting... mostly just done anime fandubs in the past. Thank you though, that's very kind!

I would like to do some more projects with anyone who also voice acts. (don't suppose you do, Miharu?)


----------



## Miharu

Hexigoon said:


> You really think so? 😯 I do enjoy voice acting... mostly just done anime fandubs in the past. Thank you though, that's very kind!
> 
> I would like to do some more projects with anyone who also voice acts. (don't suppose you do, Miharu?)


Yes, you reminded me of one of the voices in this sleeping guide that I sometimes listen to when I can’t sleep. I’ll link you to it later. You have a similar kind of quality to your voice (the first few seconds of your clip), just not as deep, I suppose. With some more training, I think you can do it.

I think you should start a channel if you don’t already have one. You can do readings or build a portfolio that you can hopefully use to get paid gigs in the future.

And no, unfortunately, I don’t think I have the capability. Certainly not the range required. The jokes I get from people regarding my monotony should be enough clue for me I think haha.


----------



## Hexigoon

Miharu said:


> Yes, you reminded me of one of the voices in this sleeping guide that I sometimes listen to when I can’t sleep. I’ll link you to it later. You have a similar kind of quality to your voice, just not as deep, I suppose. With some more training, I think you can do it.
> 
> I think you should start a channel if you don’t already have one. You can do readings or build a portfolio that you can hopefully use to get paid gigs in the future.
> 
> And no, unfortunately, I don’t think I have the capability. Certainly not the range required. The jokes I get from people regarding my monotony should be enough clue for me I think haha.


Ah, I read your message and I do see where you're coming from. 😂 I think I could probably do something soft spoken like that... 
I had a sorta interesting concept for something like that once while watching a roleplay asmr video, maybe I'll finally try making that.

Oh, I do have one channel but it's only got one video on it - Here
That's a good idea though. I probably should post more on there, even if it's short clips. What I do know is voice actors have to develop this thing called a demoreel if they want to get hired. Kinda wanted to build one of those eventually.

Haha awh well, even a rather monotone voice can suit certain roles great. I'm reminded of characters like Lain Iwakura, Daria, Raven (Teen Titans). Hey from what I remember though you have a lovely singing voice so I hope you keep up with that anyway.


----------



## Miharu

Hexigoon said:


> Ah, I read your message and I do see where you're coming from. 😂 I think I could probably do something soft spoken like that...
> I had a sorta interesting concept for something like that once while watching a roleplay asmr video, maybe I'll finally try making that.
> 
> Oh, I do have one channel but it's only got one video on it - Here
> That's a good idea though. I probably should post more on there, even if it's short clips. What I do know is voice actors have to develop this thing called a demoreel if they want to get hired. Kinda wanted to build one of those eventually.
> 
> Haha awh well, even a rather monotone voice can suit certain roles great. I'm reminded of characters like Lain Iwakura, Daria, Raven (Teen Titans). Hey from what I remember though you have a lovely singing voice so I hope you keep up with that anyway.


Ah, there. Hope you start your project one way or another! I see what you did with the video—the collab idea sounds good so you don’t voice every single character. And yes, I’ve watched a couple demoreels of some of my favourite VAs (like Chris Hackney [he voiced characters like Dimitri from FE3H and very recently he’s in RF5 as Reinhard]). Throw your demos left and right til you land one lol.

Haha, you make a point, but then that also means I could only do serious characters like Annie from AOT. I’d simply lack the versatility that you appear to possess, so there’s that. Singing is a thing I sometimes do for my own amusement. Like most things I produce, I don’t have the desire to really do anything more with it. But thank you.


----------



## WickerDeer

I agree with @Miharu

@Hexigoon you have a great voice and for characters--if you ever feel like practicing, there is a non-profit, volunteer based? organization called Librivox (I'm sure I've mentioned it on here), and volunteers read out-of-copyright texts. I've thought about volunteering there because I used to listen to some of their texts for English classes (so I could say...go on a walk while still "reading" a text). But it also seems like a lot of work. idk

But I feel like your voice has a lot of character and emotions in it and enjoyed hearing the bee script. The video seems just like professional dubbing to me.

I hope you'll consider linking an asmr project if you feel like it and you do it, because I enjoy listening to your voice.


----------



## Hexigoon

Miharu said:


> Ah, there. Hope you start your project one way or another! I see what you did with the video—the collab idea sounds good so you don’t voice every single character. And yes, I’ve watched a couple demoreels of some of my favourite VAs (like Chris Hackney [he voiced characters like Dimitri from FE3H and very recently he’s in RF5 as Reinhard]). Throw your demos left and right til you land one lol.
> 
> Haha, you make a point, but then that also means I could only do serious characters like Annie from AOT. I’d simply lack the versatility that you appear to possess, so there’s that. Singing is a thing I sometimes do for my own amusement. Like most things I produce, I don’t have the desire to really do anything more with it. But thank you.


Lol Yeah, I mean I try but especially when it comes to female characters I can't really do those voices convincingly.
Haha maybe you'd be like one of those actors who can make an entire career out of being type-cast.
Ah, but you're very welcome of course, I understand though, I mostly just sing for myself too. Although if you ever did have the compulsion I'm sure you could make an album. I'm trying to remember which singer your voice reminded me of.... I think a little bit of Billie Eilish... It definitely gave me soft indie vibes.



WickerDeer said:


> I agree with @Miharu
> 
> @Hexigoon you have a great voice and for characters--if you ever feel like practicing, there is a non-profit, volunteer based? organization called Librivox (I'm sure I've mentioned it on here), and volunteers read out-of-copyright texts. I've thought about volunteering there because I used to listen to some of their texts for English classes (so I could say...go on a walk while still "reading" a text). But it also seems like a lot of work. idk
> 
> But I feel like your voice has a lot of character and emotions in it and enjoyed hearing the bee script. The video seems just like professional dubbing to me.
> 
> I hope you'll consider linking an asmr project if you feel like it and you do it, because I enjoy listening to your voice.


Awh Thank you! 😅 It surprises me at times to hear others like it since I grew up kinda hating it and finding it hard to speak. (well speaking is still a bit hard). Yeah I know of Librivox too, it's not really a thing I've considered because I read more modern up-to-date material but it could make good practice for sure. If I ever wrote something myself I'd like to make an audio-version of it too.

Oh sure, I'll post it if I ever get it finished - it's just that in my mind it seems a little complicated to make, and I don't even know if I'd call it "relaxing" because it had horror themes haha, but well if you have anything short, I'll read it for you if you'd like.


----------



## Crowbo

It's not perfect but I had tons of fun singing this classic.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## WickerDeer

Hexigoon said:


> Oh sure, I'll post it if I ever get it finished - it's just that in my mind it seems a little complicated to make, and I don't even know if I'd call it "relaxing" because it had horror themes haha, but well if you have anything short, I'll read it for you if you'd like.


Thanks! Like @Miharu I also listen to sleep stories and stuff, so if I think of anything I will let you know in case you want to try it.

I do agree with Miharu's suggestion to do a channel if you feel like it. idk--here are some public domain grimms tales. I can't really think of short stories and I haven't written anything for a long time, but just linked them since I think they're in the public domain so if you do want to use it for a channel, then it is already not copyright.

They aren't horror but plenty of them do have some horrifying elements. 





__





The Project Gutenberg eBook of Grimm’s Fairy Tales, by Frances Jenkins Olcott (Editor).






www.gutenberg.org





But no sweat--I do like your voice and I'm glad that you are hearing from others about it since you grew up not liking it much. So I encourage you to do what you want.


----------



## Crowbo

Here's me reciting an entire episode of Spongebob. I did this about a year ago. I'm very sorry about the background noise. My laptops fans were very loud and had a lot of issues at the time I recorded this.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

After all these years I finally fucking nailed it!! 





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Miharu

Hexigoon said:


> Lol Yeah, I mean I try but especially when it comes to female characters I can't really do those voices convincingly.
> Haha maybe you'd be like one of those actors who can make an entire career out of being type-cast.
> Ah, but you're very welcome of course, I understand though, I mostly just sing for myself too. Although if you ever did have the compulsion I'm sure you could make an album. I'm trying to remember which singer your voice reminded me of.... I think a little bit of Billie Eilish... It definitely gave me soft indie vibes.


Fair enough. Though there are certainly a lot of male VAs who voice female characters. Naruto comes to mind. But I agree you suit male characters more. You can also do narration, I think. Haha! Indeed, I’d definitely be typecasted.

Oh, you sing? Do share, if you like. I’m sure Wicker would love to hear too. Thanks again. I do covers mostly because I’m not really the composing type. I find it difficult to create things. I’d very much rather improve things or create my version of them. Writing is about the only creative outlet I have that I can consider original. I wouldn’t compare my singing to Billie’s, but thank you; though I agree, I sound softer when I sing. It’s very different from when I’m speaking. My speaking voice sounds rather gravelly sometimes lol.

Also—horror readings would be great, actually!


----------



## Hexigoon

Miharu said:


> Fair enough. Though there are certainly a lot of male VAs who voice female characters. Naruto comes to mind. But I agree you suit male characters more. You can also do narration, I think. Haha! Indeed, I’d definitely be typecasted.
> 
> Oh, you sing? Do share, if you like. I’m sure Wicker would love to hear too. Thanks again. I do covers mostly because I’m not really the composing type. I find it difficult to create things. I’d very much rather improve things or create my version of them. Writing is about the only creative outlet I have that I can consider original. I wouldn’t compare my singing to Billie’s, but thank you; though I agree, I sound softer when I sing. It’s very different from when I’m speaking. My speaking voice sounds rather gravelly sometimes lol.
> 
> Also—horror readings would be great, actually!


Wow, I didn't know that, I thought it was only really female VAs who sometimes had the versatility to do like young male voices.
Yeah, I ,uh, "sing" 🤪 Wicker's heard a little bit already, but I'll record something newer in a bit.
Same really, mostly just do covers. It's understandable, creating things can be difficult - wish I had some minions at times lol, but that's why some people really would benefit from doing more collab work.
Cool! Even if you don't compose, do you ever write original songs lyrically?
Awh, I might be mistaking things in trying to remember who it reminds me of, which singers if any would you say are some of your influences?
Lol mine too sometimes, so many things can have an impact on your voice from day to day. Especially the stuff you eat.

You'd like some horror readings? Reminds me, I did actually at one point consider making one of those creepypasta channels when that was a big thing. Though I figured there were already a lot of them. Was trying to figure out how I'd differentiate it a bit, kinda thought about narrating horror mangas and stuff like that....


----------



## Miharu

Hexigoon said:


> Wow, I didn't know that, I thought it was only really female VAs who sometimes had the versatility to do like young male voices.
> Yeah, I ,uh, "sing" 🤪 Wicker's heard a little bit already, but I'll record something newer in a bit.
> Same really, mostly just do covers. It's understandable, creating things can be difficult - wish I had some minions at times lol, but that's why some people really would benefit from doing more collab work.
> Cool! Even if you don't compose, do you ever write original songs lyrically?
> Awh, I might be mistaking things in trying to remember who it reminds me of, which singers if any would you say are some of your influences?
> Lol mine too sometimes, so many things can have an impact on your voice from day to day. Especially the stuff you eat.
> 
> You'd like some horror readings? Reminds me, I did actually at one point consider making one of those creepypasta channels when that was a big thing. Though I figured there were already a lot of them. Was trying to figure out how I'd differentiate it a bit, kinda thought about narrating horror mangas and stuff like that....


Wait, I just realised the error in what I had said. I was sleepy lol. My apologies. I actually meant it the other way around. Naruto (male) was voiced by a female VA. However, the opposite _does_ happen though, albeit less often—ie Edna Mode has a male VA. I think female VAs for male characters happen more often in anime while the opposite happens more in cartoons.

Ah, I haven’t heard the voice recording you’re referring to. I shall listen to your upcoming cover! I do write poetry; I suppose they can easily become lyrics. Got to admit I have never attempted to attach a tune to any of my writing though.

Influences for singing? Ehm… Nobody specific actually comes to mind. After a quick scroll down my Spotify, the majority of the artists is male and I definitely don’t sound similar to any of them. I don’t consider myself a singer so I don’t have an answer to this. I have heard from others that I have a Norah Jones vibe though, but I don’t know that it’s true (it is a compliment to me though, I love her). If asked who my favourite musicians are, _that_ I can answer but they definitely do not influence my singing. (Led Zeppelin, Hozier, Jeff Buckley, The Strokes, Queen, John Mayer, etc.)

Yes, horror readings would be different, especially if you incorporate a horror-like ambience to it and sound effects (ie, creaking of doors, etc. whenever needed). Manga, you say? I can see that. You can do Junji Ito readings. That’ll be grand. At the same time, even just reading something while there are rain sounds in the background or thunder or the crackling of fire sounds just as lovely. Sleep aid material, for sure.


----------



## Hexigoon

Miharu said:


> Wait, I just realised the error in what I had said. I was sleepy lol. My apologies. I actually meant it the other way around. Naruto (male) was voiced by a female VA. However, the opposite _does_ happen though, albeit less often—ie Edna Mode has a male VA. I think female VAs for male characters happen more often in anime while the opposite happens more in cartoons.
> 
> Ah, I haven’t heard the voice recording you’re referring to. I shall listen to your upcoming cover! I do write poetry; I suppose they can easily become lyrics. Got to admit I have never attempted to attach a tune to any of my writing though.
> 
> Influences for singing? Ehm… Nobody specific actually comes to mind. After a quick scroll down my Spotify, the majority of the artists is male and I definitely don’t sound similar to any of them. I don’t consider myself a singer so I don’t have an answer to this. I have heard from others that I have a Norah Jones vibe though, but I don’t know that it’s true (it is a compliment to me though, I love her). If asked who my favourite musicians are, _that_ I can answer but they definitely do not influence my singing. (Led Zeppelin, Hozier, Jeff Buckley, The Strokes, Queen, John Mayer, etc.)
> 
> Yes, horror readings would be different, especially if you incorporate a horror-like ambience to it and sound effects (ie, creaking of doors, etc. whenever needed). Manga, you say? I can see that. You can do Junji Ito readings. That’ll be grand. At the same time, even just reading something while there are rain sounds in the background or thunder or the crackling of fire sounds just as lovely. Sleep aid material, for sure.


😅 Lol! It's cool, I had a little suspicion that's what you really meant. You're right, Naruto is voiced by a woman. It's even more surprising the Japanese VA for Goku in Dragon Ball is a woman. Blew my mind. But hey yeah, I didn't realize Edna was voiced by a man. You learn something new every day. Ah, that might be true.

Haha well, don't get your hopes up for anything great x'DD I do find voice acting / impressions a bit easier than singing.
Oh, maybe if someone composed some instrumentals that would fit your poetry's themes it could work very well. Norah Jones? I think I can see that actually... Your voice would probably fit some of the songs I know of hers like "Don't know why"
Those are good favs to have though! I don't usually know my musical influences myself either because I just kinda soak in everything  I do like to hear how other people interpret what it reminds them of though.

 Yeah pretty much what I intended at the time. I figured I could probably compose the music to that in FLStudio or use my piano.
Mhm, kinda like those motion comics if you've seen them, but yep! Love Junji Ito, I have some of his books (don't know if you know but Uzumaki is gettting an anime adaption that looks just like the manga, that's pretty unique and really cool). I'll probably give that a little attempt.


----------



## Miharu

Hexigoon said:


> 😅 Lol! It's cool, I had a little suspicion that's what you really meant. You're right, Naruto is voiced by a woman. It's even more surprising the Japanese VA for Goku in Dragon Ball is a woman. Blew my mind. But hey yeah, I didn't realize Edna was voiced by a man. You learn something new every day. Ah, that might be true.
> 
> Haha well, don't get your hopes up for anything great x'DD I do find voice acting / impressions a bit easier than singing.
> Oh, maybe if someone composed some instrumentals that would fit your poetry's themes it could work very well. Norah Jones? I think I can see that actually... Your voice would probably fit some of the songs I know of hers like "Don't know why"
> Those are good favs to have though! I don't usually know my musical influences myself either because I just kinda soak in everything  I do like to hear how other people interpret what it reminds them of though.
> 
> Yeah pretty much what I intended at the time. I figured I could probably compose the music to that in FLStudio or use my piano.
> Mhm, kinda like those motion comics if you've seen them, but yep! Love Junji Ito, I have some of his books (don't know if you know but Uzumaki is gettting an anime adaption that looks just like the manga, that's pretty unique and really cool). I'll probably give that a little attempt.


I didn’t know about Goku! That surprises me.

I’m the same with music—if it sounds good to my ears, then it sounds good. I often have music randomly play in my head haha. Right now, because I thought of it, I’m hearing _doo doodoo doodoo doo doo doo doo doodoo doodoo. _Uhm, thanks, Lou? (But it’s specifically the Julian Casablancas cover version actually. Go figure..).

So you do compose music, hm. Create low, slow and creepy piano melodies to accompany your horror readings and you’re good to go. Didn’t know about Uzumaki’s anime adaptation, thanks for the tip. That’s something to look forward to.


----------



## VinnieBob

Crowbo said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vocaroo | Online voice recorder
> 
> 
> Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> voca.ro


Life is worth losing
a classic


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

I think I'm a bit out of practice. lmao.





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

lmfao





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

Why am I so good at speaking deadpan?





__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro









__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro









__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro









__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro









__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro









__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Crowbo

__





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------

